# Blue Lapis with Alt Ivory Aero



## skiprat (Aug 2, 2009)

It took me ages to segment this thing so that there would be an equal amount of blue to white on the barrel. But the glue set before I could push the tube in deep enough ( note to self; use epoxy next time dummy !! )
Blue Lapis Trustone with Alt Ivory. Pretty perhaps, but not what I wanted


----------



## JimMc7 (Aug 2, 2009)

May not have been what you wanted, but the result is beautiful!

Edit to add a question: Did you paint the tube or use something other than brass? Reason I ask is I have some of the alt lapis and not sure whether to paint the tube -- probably should just to be safe, anyway -- thanks!

Woops -- see yours is lapis "trustone" -- probably not the same as the alt lapis I have, anyway -- sorry


----------



## louisbry (Aug 2, 2009)

Pretty indeed!  What type of saw do you use to get such clean cuts for your segmenting?


----------



## philb (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks good Skippy even if it wasn't quite what you planned!

As you said to me before in a thread, if you don't tell anyone its an accident, then it just looks like a perfectly executed pen design!

PHIL


----------



## skiprat (Aug 2, 2009)

louisbry said:


> Pretty indeed!  What type of saw do you use to get such clean cuts for your segmenting?



Router with 30deg Perfect Point bit:wink:

Was supposed to be a stretched version of the one below, which I did some time back


----------



## broitblat (Aug 2, 2009)

I think that's a great combination whether intended or accidental 

  -Barry


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 2, 2009)

Great look and combination of colors.:wink: It has a pool cue handle look to it!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Skippy , why didn't you just heat up the tube to soften the glue and pull it out so you could try again ?  
It really looks great though .


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 2, 2009)

top shelf in both appearance and execution.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow very nice!


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 2, 2009)

Gee Skippy, your accidents look better than what I plan.  Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 3, 2009)

mbroberg said:


> Gee Skippy, your accidents look better than what I plan. Looks fantastic!!!


 
I am with Mike on this one, maybe not what you were wanting but it sure looks fantastic Steve, I would never have guessed that you used a router , truly amazing my friend! :biggrin:


----------



## mickr (Aug 3, 2009)

great job..don't tell it was a mistake..we don't believe you make them...my world has now tilted on it's axis


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks really great to me Steve.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Aug 3, 2009)

The kit is awesome.  I can't keep track of all of the variations of the Sierra -- which one is that?


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

That's not a Sierra, it the same as the Elegant Beauty except that CSUSA calls it the Aero.

Steve, how do you lengthen the barrel without effecting the refill, or are you putting a larger refill in it too?


----------



## skiprat (Aug 3, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> That's not a Sierra, it the same as the Elegant Beauty except that CSUSA calls it the Aero.
> 
> Steve, how do you lengthen the barrel without effecting the refill, or are you putting a larger refill in it too?




Mike, I didn't lengthen the barrel ( or want to ) My blank was much longer to start with, in fact the white was the same length as the blue. Instead of trimming it a bit first:redface: , I set up a pin punch with a bit of tape that would 'theoretically' position the tube in the middle of the blank. Of course the glue set before I got it all the way in.

Butch, I've used the heat trick a couple of times by dropping the blank in very hot water to release the glue, but although I didn't think to do it at the time it probably would have ruined my glue joints too.

No biggie, but I'm mad that I wasted the blue lapis.

Thanks for the comments:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

Steve , just for future reference , use a soldering iron/wood burning iron instead of hot water . I have done this with segmented blanks and the tube slides right without affecting the rest of the blank .


----------



## skiprat (Aug 3, 2009)

Now that is clever thinking Butch:biggrin: Thanks!!:wink:
Do you stroke the tip of the iron over the inside of the tube or just hold it in the middle?
But hopefully I've learnt my lesson and won't do it again ( yeah right !!!)


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just hold it in the middle till the glue starts to soften then quickly pull the tube out before it gets too hot .


----------



## CSue (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, Skippy, you've really gone and done it now!  

Yup!

Made a mistake.  I just don't know how I can go on.

Oh.  I know.  Send me the pen.  That'll help.  I'll not let anyone else here see it . . . much.


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 4, 2009)

mickr said:


> great job..don't tell it was a mistake..we don't believe you make them...my world has now tilted on it's axis



LOL and *ditto*!!!:biggrin:


----------

